# Can we sell?



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a mini-van with plenty of space and am considering removing a seat and building a console for the customers with a fridge, microwave, etc so I can sell them food and drinks.

What will Uber think of this?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> I have a mini-van with plenty of space and am considering removing a seat and building a console for the customers with a fridge, microwave, etc so I can sell them food and drinks.
> 
> What will Uber think of this?


You're supposed to drive passengers, not be a food truck. I'm pretty sure Uber isn't going to be okay with that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Talk about service over and above. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> You're supposed to drive passengers, not be a food truck. I'm pretty sure Uber isn't going to be okay with that.


I agree with DFWFusion. Uber platform is a "cashless platform". Also, the risk for selling other stuff such as foods & drinks is too great. One complain to Uber could get you deactivated.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Talk about service over and above. Sounds like a great idea.


I've added a margarita dispenser in my center console. But only for me.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

But he is in St. Louis $3.55 per mile UberBlack only. 

You are either very funny or have a lot to learn.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But he is in St. Louis $3.55 per mile UberBlack only.
> 
> You are either very funny or have a lot to learn.


I didn't even realize that St. Louis only had UberBlack. Not getting a mini-van on that platform. Blows my mind how each city has different criteria for vehicles though. See below:

SAMPLE VEHICLES: LINCOLN MKS MERCEDES-BENZ S-CLASS TOYOTA AVALON

The Avalon is a very nice car but isn't even an option on Select in most cities.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> I didn't even realize that St. Louis only had UberBlack. Not getting a mini-van on that platform. Blows my mind how each city has different criteria for vehicles though. See below:
> 
> SAMPLE VEHICLES: LINCOLN MKS MERCEDES-BENZ S-CLASS TOYOTA AVALON
> 
> The Avalon is a very nice car but isn't even an option on Select in most cities.


I didn't know that either. Why the hell wouldn't they tell me that?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

So, they don't have a policy about selling products or do they? I've seen that others do this.

I also have a card reader so they can use cards.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> So, they don't have a policy about selling products or do they? I've seen that others do this.
> 
> I also have a card reader so they can use cards.


I'm sure UberBlack drivers aren't doing this. At $3.55 they're not going to risk getting deactivated so someone can nuke a burrito and get a Diet Coke en route to their destination. And just cause others are doing it doesn't mean it's okay. But since they don't have UberX or Lyft in St. Louis, it's a moot point.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> I'm sure UberBlack drivers aren't doing this. At $3.55 they're not going to risk getting deactivated so someone can nuke a burrito and get a Diet Coke en route to their destination. And just cause others are doing it doesn't mean it's okay. But since they don't have UberX or Lyft in St. Louis, it's a moot point.


Yeah, looks like I'm screwed.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> So, they don't have a policy about selling products or do they? I've seen that others do this.
> 
> I also have a card reader so they can use cards.


What others do, I think, is promoting their side business (e.g. giving their website, business cards, invites, etc) NOT selling other stuff. I highly suggest that you don't sell anything else even if you have card reader. The risk is just too great.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> What others do, I think, is promoting their side business (e.g. giving their website, business cards, invites, etc) NOT selling other stuff. I highly suggest that you don't sell anything else even if you have card reader. The risk is just too great.


Yeah, I didn't know they didn't have X here. No way I would do that with black.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

GO 4 IT!!! Getting deactivated by Uber? Big deal!!!! You risk losing your "below" minimum wage job.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> I have a mini-van with plenty of space and am considering removing a seat and building a console for the customers with a fridge, microwave, etc so I can sell them food and drinks.


Uber allows me to pass out my wedding photography biz cards, but that's not the same thing. I kinda doubt uber will condone it


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber allows me to pass out my wedding photography biz cards, but that's not the same thing. I wouldn't do something like that, I kinda doubt uber will condone it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> I agree with DFWFusion. Uber platform is a "cashless platform". Also, the risk for selling other stuff such as foods & drinks is too great. One complain to Uber could get you deactivated.


I would think the risk of having drunk pax in the car with food drinks and a microwave would be too great regardless of what uber would think.

Not as if you're gonna be sending uber photos of the burrito ground into your carpet to get the cleaning paid.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

Uber riders are easily offended. I do experiments, like for 24 hours I do everything by the book, but in the last 5min I tell them they don't have to tip but, it's allowed and appreciated and keeps the service levels up. Mind you I got a huge v6 for now guzzle, but comfy leather and space at cut rate. That 24 hour period I barely had 4.5.
Sometimes I do it all right and still get nailed - maybe they didn't like my radio station. Ratings don't drive service levels, compensation does. Hopefully a tip option will be added to X soon. Just waiting for lyft Toronto now.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber allows me to pass out my wedding photography biz cards, but that's not the same thing. I kinda doubt uber will condone it


I've got brochures of my day job in my seat pockets.


----------



## Brian Istel (Jul 24, 2015)

Lidman said:


> GO 4 IT!!! Getting deactivated by Uber? Big deal!!!! You risk losing your "below" minimum wage job.


Hi, can you actually get fired for this? Can you show me where UBER states that in its policy? Thanks Brian


----------



## aarias (Jul 19, 2015)

Brian Istel said:


> Hi, can you actually get fired for this? Can you show me where UBER states that in its policy? Thanks Brian


Unfortunately it doesn't "have" to be in their policy. If Uber feels like they don't like something, they'll deactivate you regardless.

It's one of the many reasons Uber will have a difficult time convincing people that drivers are not employees.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay, I'll bite  Think this would be more an issue with your local government laws/regs then with Uber re selling a product and especially a food product in a vehicle.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Okay, I'll bite  Think this would be more an issue with your local government laws/regs then Uber re selling a product and especially a food product in a vehicle.


That's actually a very good point. You would also have to deal with collecting sales tax if you wanted to be legal.


----------

